# Skid Steer Stump Grinder



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 1, 2010)

Has anybody ever used a stump grinder on a skid steer. (Mine is a Bobcat, but no real reason why others would not be similar)

What is good, bad..
Pros, Cons..
Brands.. etc.

Thanks.

Note: Found a couple of threads on them.. but not a lot of info at all. I am thinking the ones mounted 90* from the normal grinder would be easier to use and better visibility of work. The one that caught my eye was : http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Stump_Grinders_s/19.htm

What about normal flow vs high flow.. obviously the high flow is better.. but how much. (actually they sell 3 flow/pressure rate grinders on that site)

I already have a 252, not sure the skid steer one would offer much benefit. The past two years there have been several times that I needed a 2nd grinder and had to rent one. So.. been thinking of another one and began to look at skid steer model (as have a Bobcat 743B already).


----------



## TFPace (Jan 2, 2010)

*flow rate*

TC57,

I would try one before buying.

I rented a chain trencher for my NH 885 and it was designed for a high flow machine... the trencher needed more flow than my machine provided. My machine is rated @ 15gpm. The trencher needed a minimum of 17 gpm. This made for a VERY SLOW day of trenching 

Bottonline, I think that a high flow Skid steer coupled with a stump grinder has a lot of merit. I have watched a high flow Case SS running a concrete saw and this machine is major high flow but boy does it cut concrete/asphalt.

Also, I would even consider using one w/o a AC'd cab.

Let us know if you are able to demo one.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 2, 2010)

TFPace said:


> TC57,
> 
> I would try one before buying.
> 
> ...



I will see what I can find. Do not have AC'd cab.. in fact few of us up north have any AC in the cabs..


----------



## TimberMan (Jan 2, 2010)

I've got a S250 bobcat, and have a bobcat SGX60 stump grinder for it. Its a high flow attachment. I like it a lot, you have to be able to get the bobcat to the stump though, which can be tough. It is roughly equivalent to a 60 hp walk behind grinder. I've done a few good sized stump jobs with it, one had 35 stumps over 24". I do like sitting in the AC and listening to the radio while grinding. It sucks on standard flow though, and I've never run a standard flow grinder to compare. It has a screen on it to keep the chunks out of your face, so you could run it with an open cab.


----------



## TFPace (Jan 2, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> I will see what I can find. Do not have AC'd cab.. in fact few of us up north have any AC in the cabs..




Ontario.... I understand that AC isn't that big of an issue  A more appropriate statement would be a enclosed cab to keep the dust & chips out of your seat 

If this economy ever turns around and I buy another Skid Steer it'll have a high-flow system.

I never considered getting the unit up to the stump. I like having a machine to move the chips, level up, etc.


----------



## bushinspector (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a 246 Cat with a standard flow and have not really had any problems. I take it easy (1/2 to 1/4") per pass. The grinder is a Cat SB 16. Only have bought one set of teeth so far.


----------

